# ICD-10 BOOTCAMP NASHVILLE-what happened?



## danaguy71@yahoo.com (Feb 9, 2013)

There was a bootcamp for Nashville the last week of March 2013.  I went to register and now it doesn't show.  Does anyone know if this was cancelled or was I too late??


----------



## danaguy71@yahoo.com (Feb 9, 2013)

Nevermind...I saw it sold out.....I was too late! UGH


----------

